# Help finding new window and seals



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

My car is going into the bodyshop for a second time soon, and this time I'd like to redo all the window seals except the windshield.
I'm not sure where to find these other than the dealership, and I'm not even sure if the dealership makes them anymore.
I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a "complete a2 kit" I could buy somewhere or somthing..
any help is appreciated.. Thanks in advance...
here's the car for views..








here's why its going back into the shop..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Help finding new window and seals (thelumpya2)*

Nice car. To date, I have not seen anyone offering aftermarket window seals for any of the watercooled VWs. The dealer will be your only source for new ones, although there are plenty of decent Mk. 2 Golfs in salvage yards. Try The Parts Place in Auburn Hills, MI. They dismantle VWs only, and probably have a decent selection of rubber in good shape.


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Help finding new window and seals (Bryan J)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Help finding new window and seals (thelumpya2)*

I think West COast metric used to offer this stuff until VWAG spanked them for it. Now they only offer air cooled replacement rubber seals. 
I have not checked JC Whitney as they sometimes have stuff like that. I would also check with Rocky Mountain motorworks. http://www.motorworks.com is the website but the printed catalog is much more thorough and complete.


----------

